# Vectorworks Spotlight Student



## TupeloTechie (Jul 26, 2007)

I am going to be a junior high school and I am wanting to purchase Vectorworks Spotlight (student license) 

I need to know a few things before I buy, 

Am I allowed to get the student discount in high school, or does it only apply to students enrolled in universitys?

If I am allowed to get it, will it quit working after after I graduate high school, or will I be able to keep the license through college with out having to re-purchase or upgrade? Also will it work after college?

I believe that I can only buy the 'Designer' pack with a student discount, and it includes spotlight, or is there a way to buy just spotlight(with student discount)?

What are the differences between the student version and the pro version other than the dongle?

Do I buy it through vectorworks, or an online store such as this one, http://www.macroenter.com/VectorWorks_p/2nn-p1-new-crmz-st.htm, and whats the best online store to purchase it from?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Van (Jul 26, 2007)

I'll tell you what I know, from dealing with them last year whiloe writing a grant for Vectorworks.

You are a student, Higher ed, lower, Public or private. you qualify.

It will not stop working when you graduate. If you need to upgrade your version, sometime after you graduate, you will lose your ability to obtain the student discount, but you will then be eligable for the "upgrade" version rather than paying full price.

I think you want the Designer pack, as Spotlight is not a "stand alone" unit. Purchasing the Spotlight package alone would be similar to buying the "expansion pack" to Worlds of Warcraft without buying the "game" first.

As far as I remember the Student version is no different, it is simply a pricing enticement put in place to get younger folks, and those who are in school, and not making the Glorious amounts of money us real pros are, to buy the product.

Buy it straight from www.nemetschek.net/sales/index.php
Nothing beats going straight to the source and the guys at Nemetschek are a dream to deal with, excellent customer service. I not even sure if you can purchase it wanywhere else and still recieve the Student discount. 

Ok all the colors of my fonts are freaking out now, I must have hit a bad key, Hope that helps.


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 26, 2007)

As of 12 the student version is a full Design version which includes the Spotlight, Architect Renderworks ect......You can't buy it as a student version of Spotlight anymore. The proffesional version you can buy just the plug ins you want for a cheaper rate or the full on Design version.

You really do want the full Design version because you'll have a lot of symbols that you would otherwise have to draft both in 2-d and 3-d yourself.

Its cheaper to get the student version first and then upgrade later on when you're a proffesional.

Like Van said buy it through who Nemesteck and whoever they suggest.

Any Vectorworks questions you have I'd be happy to answer if I can.


----------



## Charc (Jul 26, 2007)

Don't know much about the 3D/digital drafting world, but is WYSIWYG and option? Worth it?


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 26, 2007)

WYSIWYG is another beast unto itself...It is not directly compatible with Vectorworks.

In the lighting world you're going to find people who love one and hate the other...I've yet to find someone who does well on both.

WYSIWYG is great to do visualization work in and works well with ETC's Emphasis console but I'm not a big fan of how the drafting comes out.

Vectorworks does some **** fine drafting but its 3-D end is clunky in comparison.

Both are descended from Autocad (which is the program TD's love). WYSIWYG works more closely with Autocad than Vectorworks does. (Vectorworks is more like a grandnephew of autocad while WYSIWYG is more of a son)

I'm a big Vectorworks guy...but that's just me.
Out of the (shameless plug) poll thread I did just a few days ago (http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5630) it seems like most of the people around here use Vectorworks (of those who voted not posted).

Here's my question to you...do you know anyone who knows either program or can help you?

If not make sure you buy the training cd's....

Also I'm not sure WYSIWYG has a student version...you'd have to look.


----------



## Jezza (Jul 26, 2007)

TupeloTechieKid said:


> I am going to be a junior high school and I am wanting to purchase Vectorworks Spotlight (student license)
> I need to know a few things before I buy,
> Am I allowed to get the student discount in high school, or does it only apply to students enrolled in universitys?
> If I am allowed to get it, will it quit working after after I graduate high school, or will I be able to keep the license through college with out having to re-purchase or upgrade? Also will it work after college?
> ...



To answer your questions as I just a month ago purchased v12.5:

Anyone with a valid, current student ID can purchase Vectorworks Designer Student Edition which costs $159.95 pretty much everywhere.

It will not stop working ever unless you lose the dongle. You can purchase upgrades at a discounted student price when/if v13 comes out. 

There is absolutely NO difference between the student version and the standard version except your document screen will say "Educational Edition" or something similar on the top of the bar. This does not print on any paperwork--no worries. 

The Student version bundles the core program with ALL of the "plugins" or as Vectorworks calls them Worspaces including: Spotlight, Architect, Landmark, Classic, and Renderworks. There is no way to purchase just the Spotlight version, but for the price it doesn't make any sense not to. 

In reference to the question about WYSIWYG, personally I'm not a fan. Even its student version if overpriced, not to mention that its standard version is very, very expensive. They don't make a Mac version which is a big con in my book. Also, I find that at this point in my career, I don't have the need to be doing too much pre-vis. Most of my clients trust that when we get to the space I will deliver based on my hand drawings and their understanding of a lighting plot. As previously mentioned, the drafting functions of WYSIWYG are really not top notch compared to Vectorworks. VWs ability to export to Lightwright is fantastic as well. 

On a side note, if you plan to buy VWs, buy Lightwright 4 as well--VWs paperwork function is well, terrible. Lightwright can be obtained at an educational price of $135.00.


----------



## TupeloTechie (Jul 26, 2007)

I do not know anyone that uses vectorworks or wysiwyg, my school has wysiwyg report and I really don't like it (other than the paper work is alright.) I have played around with vectorworks and like it. 

Is the pre-vis really that bad?

What if my school doesn't student IDs?


----------



## avkid (Jul 26, 2007)

TupeloTechieKid said:


> I do not know anyone that uses vectorworks or wysiwyg, my school has wysiwyg report and I really don't like it (other than the paper work is alright.) I have played around with vectorworks and like it.
> Is the pre-vis really that bad?
> What if my school doesn't student IDs?


I would assume a letter from an instructor or administrator with full contact info would suffice.


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 26, 2007)

avkid said:


> I would assume a letter from an instructor or administrator with full contact info would suffice.



A copy of your transcript would be a better bet....


Tup sounds like the student version is the way to go...Jezza is right pick up LW4 as its a nessecity and you really should get to know it if you're going to stick with lighting for theatre.


----------



## Charc (Jul 27, 2007)

Grog12 said:


> A copy of your transcript would be a better bet....
> Tup sounds like the student version is the way to go...Jezza is right pick up LW4 as its a nessecity and you really should get to know it if you're going to stick with lighting for theatre.



On the subject of LW4, I have the demo version, been toying with it, but I feel like I can't get to know it, unless I use it. I mean, some of the features and skills just don't seem to be apparent unless you meticulously update everything and you have something like 200 instruments in the air. Given the fluidity of our school's theatre program, we seem to need new specials every time we're in use (assemblies, concerts, guests, etc.), I'm given 5 minute notice, and when the students file in, I scramble into the catwalks. I don't have time to enter everything into LW4. I mean, I'd love to use it, 'cause I'd find the time, but not everyone would use it. So what happens when only one tech out of about 6 who might alter the plot uses LW4? Chaos.


----------



## Van (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm really not Hijacking < Iswear> But since a couple of other folks have mentioned alternatives to VW, I'd like to report that I saw a report the other day, it said the folks at Google Sketchup have been working with some industry folks and they are going to be working on some new upgrades for the "film and Stage" add-ins for sketchup. I really can't wait, watching SketchUp evolve has been really interesting.


----------



## SteveB (Jul 27, 2007)

Grog12 said:


> Both are descended from Autocad (which is the program TD's love). WYSIWYG works more closely with Autocad than Vectorworks does. (Vectorworks is more like a grandnephew of autocad while WYSIWYG is more of a son)QUOTE]
> 
> Actually, Vectorworks is decended from MiniCad, a Mac based program that eventually was ported over to Windows. It has no connection with AutoCAD, which still has no Mac capability.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 27, 2007)

SteveB said:


> Grog12 said:
> 
> 
> > Both are descended from Autocad (which is the program TD's love). WYSIWYG works more closely with Autocad than Vectorworks does. (Vectorworks is more like a grandnephew of autocad while WYSIWYG is more of a son)QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## jonhirsh (Jul 27, 2007)

I am proficent at vectorworks and wysiwyg i own the profesional vs. of both. And i can say wysiwyg is crap. Affter the latest snafu with the subscriptions it has made users loose faith. Its expensive and you do not get your moneys worth. 

On the other hand if you buy vectorworks, you could then purchess ESP vision. This is a great visualization software in fact thats all that it does. It uses the plot generated in Vectorworks and imports it. 

Then you can buy Lightwright which is industry standard and now you have a complet package of software that is just a tiny bit more costly then the sort of ok wysiwyg equivelent. You also escape the anoying subscription service with wysiwyg which is the route of all their problems.

Rant over.
JH


ps. student pricing - 
esp vision (one universe can hook up to a console) $249
Wysiwyg Design (can not hook up to a console) $895

Hmm a little comparision and yep well you get the idea.


----------



## SteveB (Jul 27, 2007)

Grog12 said:


> SteveB said:
> 
> 
> > I know that...in fact I still have my copy of Minicad somewhere...but didn't Minicad trace its routes to Autocad?
> ...


----------



## dvsDave (Jul 27, 2007)

The original answers to this thread's question should be transcripted to the wiki. Anybody up for the challenge?


----------



## Van (Jul 27, 2007)

dvsDave said:


> The original answers to this thread's question should be transcripted to the wiki. Anybody up for the challenge?


 
I don't quite understand what that means. I like a good challenge though, do you mean, in the glossary, under Vectorworks, just kind of edit the answers into a definition of VW ? I could do that tomorrow.


----------



## SteveRB (Jul 27, 2007)

Just so you know within the past month I bought a student license of Vector Works 12.5. Nemetschek has changed some things, the Student edition now does add a water mark on all of your files. But the biggest change, which i am currently extremely frustrated with is that any file saved by a student copy cannot be read by a professional edition.

Steve


----------



## TupeloTechie (Jul 27, 2007)

so is there any way to buy version 12 that does not have this, say from an academic supply store or college book store?


----------



## Logos (Jul 27, 2007)

TupeloTechieKid said:


> I am going to be a junior high school ......


Are you? Really, all on your own. Cool


----------



## soundman (Jul 27, 2007)

SteveRB said:


> Just so you know within the past month I bought a student license of Vector Works 12.5. Nemetschek has changed some things, the Student edition now does add a water mark on all of your files. But the biggest change, which i am currently extremely frustrated with is that any file saved by a student copy cannot be read by a professional edition.
> Steve




I have 12.5 student and I don't have this problem. where is the watermark? I can't comment about not being able to be read bythe pro version but I can export to older student versions and read pro files.


----------



## Jezza (Jul 27, 2007)

ARG!!! I just wrote this very length post and then when I tried to hit the back button to reference something, it disappeared. So, I'll summarize:

I haven't had the issue of a watermark or opening files issue thus far--but I'll believe you. I would like to see some hard proof though, can you send a screenshot or PDF of the watermark or unreadable file? [email protected]

If this IS true, then I'm DEFINATELY going to take it up with Nemetschek. Many of today's students are creating lighting plots for the most cutting edge and revolutionary lighting designs to date--their plots will be reviewed by teachers and designers, but will also become working drawings. By forcing students to print a watermark on all of their paperwork or plots is like slapping a label on the work that it is somehow unqualified, that skills are not refined, that the designer of this lighting plot is young and immature. I can't say that will be the reaction of all professionals in the industry who see it, or see "Student" printed on the bottom of paperwork, but we ALL know that as soon as you are asked "Hey, are you still in school?" at a job site, a sinking feeling comes in that you have lost some of that persons respect as an intellectual and artistic equal--that somehow they will be doubting your skills. 

Don't get me wrong, I am by NO means ashamed of being educated in any way shape or form, I'm just merely pointing out that many industry vets will see a plot with a student mark and disregard it as not being quality work right off the bat. I think that its Nemetschecks duty to find another way to ensure that non-students aren't taking advantage of their educational discount--why don't they sell the educational discount exclusively? That way they would have much better control over its distribution.

Enough with my rant.

Logos, I'm confused by your statement: Are you? Really, all on your own. Cool.

Was that meant to be sarcastic and crass or appreciative and impressed? It can be taken both ways. For what its worth I am myself only a senior in high school. Do I get the same treatment?


----------



## TupeloTechie (Jul 28, 2007)

Jezza said:


> Was that meant to be sarcastic and crass or appreciative and impressed? It can be taken both ways.



That is exactly what I am wanting to know... and if I will have watermarks of my work or not.


----------



## Logos (Jul 28, 2007)

TupeloTechieKid said:


> I am going to be a junior high school


Tupelo Sorry If I was misinterpreted but if you look at what you said, you actually said I am going to be a junior high school. Not I am going to be at Junior High School. 
What I said was maybe a bit heavy handed but was meant in the best possible way. I mean if anyone can become a high school ... 
If I offended you Tupelo I am genuinely sorry. I just though it was mildly funny. My sense of humour does occasionally get away from me.


----------



## Jezza (Jul 28, 2007)

Logos-

-Now I look at it the way you did, its pretty hilarious. Sorry, my brain hasn't been working lately--I'm ususally the first one to make some sort of dumb comment about a typo that sounds funny. I just read over it the mistake assuming that the typo really meant at. Kudos--sorry for chastizing.


----------



## SteveRB (Jul 28, 2007)

I have attached screen shots of the error message that comes up when a profesional license tries to open a student file, a screen shot of the message that appears when you start a new file in a student license, and finally there is a pdf attached showing the watermark.


----------



## TupeloTechie (Jul 28, 2007)

Logos said:


> Tupelo Sorry If I was misinterpreted but if you look at what you said, you actually said I am going to be a junior high school. Not I am going to be at Junior High School.
> What I said was maybe a bit heavy handed but was meant in the best possible way. I mean if anyone can become a high school ...
> If I offended you Tupelo I am genuinely sorry. I just though it was mildly funny. My sense of humour does occasionally get away from me.



haha, I'm so slow sometimes, I just now noticed I didn't put the in after junior. 


On the other hand, Vectorworks is making me pretty mad with the watermark! I'm still wondering if I could get an older version such as 12 or 11.5 that does not have this annoying and stupid watermark.


----------



## Jezza (Jul 28, 2007)

SteveRB said:


> I have attached screen shots of the error message that comes up when a profesional license tries to open a student file, a screen shot of the message that appears when you start a new file in a student license, and finally there is a pdf attached showing the watermark.



I just sent off an email to Nemetschek about this. They should be responding or calling me on Monday. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## SteveRB (Jul 28, 2007)

I don't think that it's the watermark that is bugging me, it's the fact that files i create can't by viewed by profesional license. Also Nemetschek never told me about this.


----------



## Van (Jul 28, 2007)

SteveRB said:


> I have attached screen shots of the error message that comes up when a profesional license tries to open a student file, a screen shot of the message that appears when you start a new file in a student license, and finally there is a pdf attached showing the watermark.


 
I have to say, I think that's a pretty silly thing to do. After all, the whole idea of Student Discounts is that Students need to be able to afford full working programs. My wife is going back to school for her Masters in Early Ed. right now. Imagine if the "student discounted" version of MS Office she got watermarked everything. She'd never be able to turn in a single paper! The idea of "student versions" not being open-able by "pro" versions is also unaceptable. Jezza, Let's us know what happenswith Nemetschek, I'd be happy to send a note along as well. 

Grumble, grumble,grumble.


----------



## SteveRB (Jul 28, 2007)

I think that we should get as many people as we can to write to Nemetschek expressing our opions about this latest upgrade. There is usually power in numbers....


----------



## Jezza (Jul 28, 2007)

Agreed--anyone have the time to type up a petition that we can all copy and send off? I can do it tomorrow if no one else is up to the challenge. I'm going to post this discussion on LightNetwork as well to try and drum up some more support.


----------



## Charc (Jul 28, 2007)

Jezza said:


> Agreed--anyone have the time to type up a petition that we can all copy and send off? I can do it tomorrow if no one else is up to the challenge. I'm going to post this discussion on LightNetwork as well to try and drum up some more support.



Perhaps the Stagecraft Listserve as well?

P.S. What is LightNetwork?


----------



## SteveRB (Jul 28, 2007)

TupeloTechieKid, sorry I didn’t mean to hijack your thread. If i were you i would wait until we here what Nemetschek has to say before further pursing purchasing a student license.


----------



## Jezza (Jul 29, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> Perhaps the Stagecraft Listserve as well?
> P.S. What is LightNetwork?



Lightnetwork is a similar forum to ControlBooth but with more manufacturer reps and industry professionals as users. www.lightnetwork.com


----------



## Jezza (Jul 30, 2007)

This is the response I recieved from them:

Jeremy,

The decision was made based on the number of users taking advantage of the lower cost of the student version to produce professional-grade documents, which they were then profiting off of. This was strictly forbidden by the EULA, but it had become necessary for us to add this watermark regardless.

The watermark should not negatively affect anyone using VectorWorks only in an educational capacity, as was the original purpose of the cheaper option.

Sincerely,
Technical Support
Nemetschek North America
PH:410-290-5114

I responded with:

Nemetschek-

-While I understand completely and support your decision to try and curtail those not eligible for the student discount for abusing it, I still believe that the implementation of the watermark and of the restriction of access to files to be unnecessary and detrimental to students. 
Those of us who are branching out of our current high school or college theater program to work at local venues will be using plots generated in our student edition because we still consider that part of our lighting career "educational"--we are still in the learning and growing process. However, when you slap the words "Student Edition" on any piece of paperwork or lighting plot, the reader will automatically, although maybe subconsciously, form an opinion about that design--that it is "student" work and therefore not a piece of quality art, that it does not reflect refined skills, etc. These are preconceived notions that students and younger members of the entertainment industry at large battle with. We do everything in their power to suppress these first impressions. I am not saying that this will be the reaction of all industry professionals, but it will be for some.
Additionally, suppressing a students ability to send a file to the owner of a professional version of the software seems well, ridiculous to me. As a student, I am continually sending plots to co-designers, professors, and colleagues to work with, fix, amend, add suggestions to, etc. How can I learn through example if my co-workers cannot open my files? How will I be able to see the their plots or investigate their ways of working and operating if I am unable to open their professional files?
I hope you understand and see how detrimental this is to my future career at the moment, and how it will effect many other students and educational institutions as well. The way you phrased your last email and the restrictions that have been placed on the program seem that this student version should only be used in the classroom, with no real physical implication. That may work for Landmark or Architect where many students do only work on their projects in the classroom with their professors. But for someone like my self using Spotlight every day in the class room and then attempting to send my plots off to a touring designer coming to my school, or sending it to the rental house to have gear pulled for the show, it just won't cut it.
I urge you to rethink your amendment to your program-

-Sincerely

Jeremy Lechterman
160 Hurley Rd.
Salt Point, NY 12578

[email protected]
(845)-709-0024


I encourage you all the write you own emails.


----------



## jmabray (Jul 30, 2007)

Very well worded letter, but I am willing to bet your argument proves their point. Their basic point is that if you are making money off their product, you should be paying more for it.


----------



## Van (Jul 30, 2007)

Jezza said:


> This is the response I recieved from them:
> ............................................
> The decision was made based ................................ student version to produce professional-grade documents, which they were then profiting off of. .


 
Well I would hope you would be able to produce "professional-grade" documents. that is the point of the software after all. 


jmabray said:


> Very well worded letter, but I am willing to bet your argument proves their point. Their basic point is that if you are making money off their product, you should be paying more for it.


 
I agree that it's possible the letter does prove their point, however, I feel there is a bit of a disconnect in their EULA. Now don't get me wrong, it would be hell having to compete with students, who were being subsidised by software publishers, whilst I had to pay full price for the same software. But, I feel this is a concession that needs to be made. On average Students are "working" they're are in school, maybe I'm being naive, but I've always felt the Student discounts were a bit of Altruism, a practice to help alleviate the financial burden already placed upon our poor students. \
Or something like that. 
Nike gives shoes, uniforms, and gear to athletes, you'd think somebody would throw us a bone.


----------



## jmabray (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh, I don't disagree that students should get the discount. I know that I bought a copy while I was a student - when the rate was much higher than it is today - and was able to take advantage of the software at the time. I just don't know that they are going to reverse their policies based upon his thought process... But like I said, it was a very well thought out and written letter.


----------



## icewolf08 (Jul 31, 2007)

It is a very well written letter, though you may have stressed the fact that most of what you are using the program for is not making you any money.

I can understand Nemetschek wanting to have a little more security for themselves, but even AutoCAD doesn't cripple their student version that much. Sure you have a watermark on printed material, but anyone can open any file. It is a very valid point, if a student wants to send a plot to a mentor to review, what do they do? Do they make a VW Student Viewer?

Nemetschek has been so great for me in the past. When I bought the educational version a while ago everything came fine, but this was back in version 10.something. Literally like the week after it arrived version 11 came out, so I called and they sent out the new software, no charge. It was great.

It is acts like this from companies you trust that make it very easy to rationalize obtaining software in a less costly/free manner. It probably even makes more people do that.


----------



## Jezza (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, Nemetschek has been fantastic before which is why I was so sort of appaled and concerned at this. I've had many questions answered and many uplifting and friendly conversations with tech support from them. They are a great company who make a great product. 

Your right, perhaps I could have made more emphasis on the fact that I wasn't making money off of these drawings. However, it was 3:00am after a load out, so I think you'll all understand the level of functionality that my brain had at that point. Looking forward to a response--if it comes.


----------



## soundman (Aug 2, 2007)

I dont get the watermark and I have not had a problem opening plots from the lightnetwork and from the LD I work for. I think he uses 11 if that changes anything. Heres an example of something I printed off with a PDF creator. I am on a PC if that makes a differnce.


----------



## Jezza (Aug 3, 2007)

Depends how long ago you bought 12.5. Its only the new batch of programs that are effected.


----------



## TupeloTechie (Aug 7, 2007)

anybody got a reply? 

or know any store that still sells the older 12.5?


----------



## Jezza (Aug 7, 2007)

No reply -- I bought it through Academic Superstore...ask them to check and see when they got the box in although I think they drop ship from Nemetsheck. I purchased mine in early June and don't have the limitations.


----------



## TheSoundGuyWSU (Aug 9, 2007)

I am having the very same issue with compatibility and watermarking with my student version. I purchased my version in early June. My issue is that other student versions with keys purchased before this "change" can't open files created using my student key. Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Grog12 (Aug 10, 2007)

Can someone post a copy of a plot with the watermark in pdf for me?


----------



## Charc (Aug 10, 2007)

I think I'll end up buying this product, regardless of the new restrictions. Oh well.


----------



## soundman (Sep 6, 2007)

Hopefully you didnt buy it Check this out http://www.nemetschek.net/student/ V13 comes out on the 13th. Figures once I buy it they make it free and upgrade.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Sep 6, 2007)

soundman said:


> Hopefully you didnt buy it Check this out http://www.nemetschek.net/student/ V13 comes out on the 13th. Figures once I buy it they make it free and upgrade.



AWESOME! you just saved a friend of mine $170.


----------



## Grog12 (Sep 7, 2007)

This is a great marketing strategy...notice that the liscene expires after 365 days.

This is also the version that is watermarked and only compatible with itself.


----------



## icewolf08 (Sep 7, 2007)

soundman said:


> Hopefully you didnt buy it Check this out http://www.nemetschek.net/student/ V13 comes out on the 13th. Figures once I buy it they make it free and upgrade.



Usually their academic sales department is pretty good about things like this. Given that if you ordered today you probably wouldn't get your copy until close to the 13th. They would probably send you v13 for free if you asked nicely after it was released. They did this for me when I first bought VW. I got V10.5 and then about 2-3 weeks later 11 came out and I just called them up and they upgraded me for free.


----------



## soundman (Sep 7, 2007)

I bought it in May so it wasn't too recent or anything but I will give them a call anyway.


----------



## Hughesie (Sep 9, 2007)

what is this FREE VECTORWORKS....but only in America come on let's have the deal in the land of OZ


----------



## Van (Sep 9, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> what is this FREE VECTORWORKS....but only in America come on let's have the deal in the land of OZ


 
Hey ! You get Health Care, we get VectorWorks. Wanna trade ?


----------



## Grog12 (Sep 9, 2007)

Van said:


> Hey ! You get Health Care, we get VectorWorks. Wanna trade ?


Van wins this thread by a landslide.


----------



## Hughesie (Sep 10, 2007)

sorry

it's only a yearly licence maybe i should just buy it but i don't actually do a class that i need it for but i do do lighting design for school...am i outta luck?

oh and van wins our heath system is stuffed up anyway most services aren't free


----------



## Grog12 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hughesie if you aren't sharing the file with proffesionals I'd just go ahead and download the free software. There's no reason not to if you aren't mailing the plot to a proffesional.


----------



## Hughesie (Sep 10, 2007)

where can i find it 
i don't think it is accessable for australians

+ i need to be able to send it to people with full versions and also open files that i have been given by them like the file for our performance space


----------



## Grog12 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> where can i find it
> i don't think it is accessable for australians
> + i need to be able to send it to people with full versions and also open files that i have been given by them like the file for our performance space



If you need to send it to people with full versions you need to buy a full version.

My students who bought 12.52 Student can not send it to prof versions.


----------



## Chris Chapman (Sep 10, 2007)

There is a way to get around the no export to prof. version. Export as PDF. Yes, you do loose functionality, but you can still pass the file along for comment and info.

BTW- JUST got off the phone with Vectorworks sales. Versions 13 WILL communicate with Pro copies. The 1 year license student copy WILL print with a Watermark. 

Go here for upgrade options for student and teacher copies:

http://www.nemetschek.net/student/

-Chris Chapman
TD, Greenville Performing Arts Center


----------



## Hughesie (Sep 10, 2007)

so can i open files from the pro version?


----------



## Grog12 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes..but once you open/save its watermarked and can't go back. Its all on the faq/howto behind the link.


----------



## Hughesie (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah well it doesn't matter me i can't get it in OZ
+ i couldn't get the student version because im not in any class that needs it


----------



## Grog12 (Sep 11, 2007)

....you don't have to be in a VW class...or one that requires it...jsut a student. It doesn't really say anything about being in OZ....granted it doesn't really allow you to fill out the form...just tell them you're from Cali..those fool have been trying to convert to the metric system and all sorts of other craziness anyway ((not intended as a shot at anyone from cali))


----------



## Hughesie (Sep 11, 2007)

i suppose getting someone else who is in the US to do it for me would be illegial and bad you see i have a demo version (open but no print, export or save ablity) of 12.5 and all i need is a code, now im not asking for a serial as i am aware that it may be a breach of controlbooth terms of service


----------



## Grog12 (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.ozcad.com.au/downloads/updates.html

Go there Hughesie...and give them a call if you can't find what you need.


----------



## Hughesie (Sep 12, 2007)

they aren't offering the free version


----------



## Grog12 (Sep 12, 2007)

Did ya call them and see if they were going to be offering it?


----------



## Hughesie (Sep 12, 2007)

i emailed them and asked and they said it might be coming here in a year or so

which doesn't help me


----------



## Grog12 (Sep 19, 2007)

Well...one of my students finaly got the new fangled 12.52 for free...this is what the watermark looks like for anyone who was curious like me.


----------



## icewolf08 (Sep 19, 2007)

That looks amazingly like that AutoCAD Educational Watermark...


----------



## Jermister5 (Nov 14, 2011)

Vectorworks student is free. within the program you get you go to tools>workspaces> spotlight. to get it free go to vectorworks student portal register then photocopy a picture of your student ID and upload it to your computer. there will be a link that says request software license and you should be fine from there.


----------



## StewTech (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't want to 'thread crap' but I must say that as a student who works at a local theatre and asst. manages the school theatres, I don't use Vectorworks at all.

I find that I don't need programs so complex, and most students who are helping can't figure them out, and don't really want to because they aren't going to major in this or do this for a career. 

I personally, use Microsoft Excel. I've found that I can enter any information I need any everyone can read it.

Here's my most recent light plot: https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B-TeotFQ8tYzMWVhYTU3OTQtZmZmZi00NGFjLTkzMTMtODg0N2UwZWM0ZGRm

It was done on Excel and very simple.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 15, 2011)

StewTech said:


> ...It was done on Excel and very simple.


Hey whatever works for you. I've been known to generate plots very similar to yours, also using Excel.

*However*, there is something to be said for learning to conform to professional standards for those WHO DO wish to make entertainment lighting their career. For example, I would never include one of your plots in a portfolio, UNLESS also accompanied by a VW/AutoCAD/WYSIWYG/Hand-Drafted "traditional" plot with USITT-standard symbols, etc. YMMV.


----------



## jglodeklights (Nov 16, 2011)

I would go even further as to say including paperwork generated in LightWright4 or 5. Here in Philadelphia, a fundamental understanding of Vectorworks and porting information, automatically or manually, into LightWright4 or 5 is essential if one wishes to be more than an electrician. As a designer, all ME's here expect plots generated in Vectorworks, or at least some program they have access to some viewer for. If you don't use Spotlight expect some irritation on their part, as properly converting symbols to instruments can end up taking some time. LightWright 4 and 5 are pretty much where all paperwork comes from. If you have issues with VW, try LXFree. It is designed to be hand drafting on the computer.


----------

